# 5.5 gal pico, filtration?



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

So im going to start a 5.5 gal pico and was wondering on filtration,

Should i go with the HOB? I have one laying around that i could use, so that would cut down on costs.

Make a DIY sump/fuge, like this, http://www.danoreef.com/images/filtersiliconed.gif

or a corner sump? http://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv56/AquaStud/100_0454.jpg

OR should i just go with live rock filtration?

im really looking to have as much tank space as possible since it is so tiny...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How will a corner fuge help with filtration?

Also the second picture looks like some sort of overflow.

I am very confused with what you want. What kind of animals are going in this?


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a AC30 and a Hydor Koralia Nano on my 10... its like 350-450 GPH or a 40x/hour turn over... and it seems to do nicely...

I would definatly run some type of mechanical filtration, but to start with i woudl just do a HOB maybe couple it with a Power head... I wouldnt waste any of my space on a built in fuge... they are already tiny enough... and LR alone does actually ok for the critters, but the hob will help alot just keeping it clean...

I would however consider drilling it and putting in an overflow so that you can use a sump for extra water and to hide equip

-me


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I am sure that you already started your pico tank but I would just go with hob filter. I have a small hob on my 3 gallon pico and it works well. In such a small tank the only thing that will keep it going is weekly water changes and daily if not twice a day top off. The hardest thing about a pico tank is keeping the sg in check which means lots of top off.


----------

